# List of Hillary Clinton's Accomplishments



## MarcATL (May 18, 2015)

For those that keep asking the question, here you go...


She was an excellent Senator of New York
she crossed the aisle and worked with Republicans on most everything she did, 
she even joined the Prayer Breakfasts that congress had, so she could mingle with those of like minds religiously... 
Every Republican Senator that she compromised and worked with to accomplish things, PRAISED HER when she was a Senator...You CAN'T take that back.... 
She worked to get NYC money after 911, for the injured and for the city to make it more secure, 
she worked on changing the Patriot act, with a handful of Republicans before Patriot Act 2 was passed and took out objectionables, 
she was a committee member of many important committees in the Senate, one of which was the Armed forces committee which gave her experience in Foreign affairs and Defense.

This is thanks to my friend Care4all 

And that's for starters. More to come.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2015)

Good grief...


----------



## NoNukes (May 18, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


Well stated, my friend, but the people who need to pay attention will ignore it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 18, 2015)

You call those accomplishments?


----------



## Leweman (May 18, 2015)

High School honors students have better resumes than that.  If your gonna make crap up at least go big with it.


----------



## Freewill (May 18, 2015)

Whose side you arguing?  Mrs. Clinton's or those who had enough of Mrs. Clinton?  Sound like you have had enough.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 18, 2015)

Some more of her accomplishments....


----------



## chikenwing (May 18, 2015)

She absolutely sucked as our senator,sucked,Chuck Shummer was ten times the senator,and he sucks also.
She didn't pay much attention while she sat on committees,her work as SS is in question along with her ethics,yep she a winner all right.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 19, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> She absolutely sucked as our senator,sucked,Chuck Shummer was ten times the senator,and he sucks also.
> She didn't pay much attention while she sat on committees,her work as SS is in question along with her ethics,yep she a winner all right.



We get it; you can't stand her.


----------



## MarcATL (May 19, 2015)

She was my Senator at the time and I  remember being quite pleased with her.


----------



## MarcATL (May 19, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


They will try, but that will only further expose them as the disenginous hacks that they are.


----------



## Caroljo (May 19, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


 
What did she actually ACCOMPLISH? 
You say she "joined", she "worked on", she was a "member of"....but what did she accomplish (besides getting some good men killed?)??  Of course these are the type of people you would vote for, look at Obama.  He didn't "accomplish" anything either.


----------



## MarcATL (May 21, 2015)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


Based on the new standards we have in politics since Obama she successfully stopped the radical RWers from furthering their agenda and destroying what's left of our country.


----------



## Caroljo (May 22, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Is THAT all you can come up with??  Besides it being a lie, why can't you come up with anything that she actually did that was good and made a difference?


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

Stopping the radical RWers from destroying what's left of our country is, like VP Joe Biden said, a BIG EFFIN' DEAL!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


none of that is an accomplishment.

you basically congratulated her for going to work.


good lord


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


Which is more than the Republicans did and the USMB RWers were only too glad for in the last 6 years and change.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


uhm, no.

but that's not what you were told, and as a leftist you can't look shit up for yourself.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You call those accomplishments?


Yes, I do, and if they were the accomplishments of a Republican Senator you'd be calling them prerequisites for a President


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Go blow it out your whatsaidnot liar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...



Even if I were to buy this fluff, it would still be thoroughly unimpressive; especially in light of all the scandals which frankly far outnumber these 'accomplishments.'


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


You call these FACTS "fluff" but refer to the LEGION of faux-scandals as facts.

You are a partisan hack of the highest order.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Dude, your post couldn't have been more (partisan) hacky. It completely overlooked Clinton's huge scandals. But let's look at these "facts."

1. HC was an "excellent Senator." Well, thanks for clearing that "fact" up. 
2.She crossed the aisle and worked with Republicans on everything she did. I'll say. She even worked with them to authorize the Iraq War.
3. Wow, she went to a prayer breakfast. The other 364 days of the year she subverted religious causes, I imagine. And going to a prayer breakfast is now a qualification for president? How low is your bar, dude?
4. Who cares that some Republican Senators allegedly praised Clinton. I for one don't. Senators are very corrupt in general.
5. "Working" to get funds for 9/11 victims? Well, seeing as how a great many struggled with paying bills despite all the money that went to the cause, I'd say she didn't "work" hard enough.
6. So, she ultimately voted for The Patriot Act? An act that trampled liberties more than any act in America's history? And you're bragging about that?
7. All of of the Senators are on "important" committees. But apparently Clinton's time on the Armed Forces committee didn't prepare her whatsoever for the enemy we faced in Libya. That's an epic fail.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You call those accomplishments?
> ...



     Nope..supporting criminals is more of a dem thing.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Riiiight.....because only the Democratic politicians are criminals..........

Wow....pull your head out of your ass


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


This entire list of random, and quite weak retorts you've come up with can be encapsulated in one sentence.

"I know Hillary did that stuff, but I don't like her anyway"

Don't lock-steppers like yourself ever get tired of an utter lack of original thought?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...



Thanks for the good laugh today.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

One can never underestimate the potential for Fox News Republicans to believe that great accomplishments are bad things.

Until the 2020 Presidential election cycle starts...Righties are no longer allowed to think the following are qualifications for President.

1. Harvard Magna Cum Laude law school graduates.
2. Former First Ladies
3. Constitutional Law Professors
4. Senators from Illinois or New York
5. Secretaries of State.

Any dummy can be one of those


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 25, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



At what point have I said that Hillary was great at anything? She's a conniving power hungry ho bag who cares about herself. Everything she has ever done speaks to that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 25, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



 Wow....your buddy hillary.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...



Yup.  She cannot point to a single significant accomplishment--something she can be proud of that SHE got done either on her own initiative or that she had an important part in--in her entire career as a lawyer, as first lady of Arkansas and the USA, as Senator of New York, or as Secretary of State.

And her legacy may very well be limited to those four dead bodies in Benghazi that she didn't directly cause, but may, as a result of her incompetence or indifference, will be saddled with anyway.

The two most significant sound bites of her career from her mouth to our ear:

". . .With all due respect, the fact is we had four dead Americans. Was it because of a protest or was it because of guys out for a walk one night who decided that they'd they go kill some Americans? What difference at this point does it make?. . ."

And in Boston last fall:  “Don’t let anybody tell you that it’s corporations and businesses that create jobs.”

But I guess her supporters don't really care.  She has a "D" after her name and they are confident that once she is in office she will become this brilliant, insightful, competent, efficient, and effective leader that she has never been.   As for her track record for the last 40 years, move along, nothing to see here, nothing here of interest. . . .


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Read much?

What makes you think I'm under the impression you said Hillary was great at anything?


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Hillary could cure cancer and you'd still hate her.

Doesn't that raise a red flag in that last bit of your brain that's capable of practicing critical reasoning?


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


What's your thoughts on Sarah Palin pray tell.


----------



## Meathead (May 25, 2015)

Hilary's legacy as SOS is Benghazi. That and the Russian "reset" is the only thing people will remember.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Oh let me help......

She has "executive experience"

Remember when Republicans were told to think that's the only valid qualification to be President?


----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


1.  She was not.  She WAS a Senator from New York however.
2.  She did not.  She opposed everything the Republicans attempted to accomplish.
3.  Joining a prayer breakfast is NOT an accomplishment unless you're Satan and fear bursting into flames in the presence of prayer.
4.  She never compromised with Republicans so this is a return to the failed number two item.
5.  She worked to get NYC money.  Did she accomplish it?
6.  She worked to change the Patriot Act.  Its still the same as before.
7  Many Senators are members of committees.  That is not an accomplishment, but an assignment by her boss, the Senate Majority Leader.

Any other 'non-accomplishments' you care to list?  Because I'm sure that the entire world can list her corruptions.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I will put my capability for critical reasoning up against anybody who thinks Hillary is the greatest things since sliced bread.  But I certainly don't hate her.  I think we would all be infinitely better off if she had won the nomination in 2008 instead of Barack Obama.  And I think she will do less damage as President than will some others who are suggested as potential Democratic candidates.

But do I think her track record qualifies her to be President?  No way in hell.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Hilary's legacy as SOS is Benghazi. That and the Russian "reset" is the only thing people will remember.


Only Fox News Republicans think Benghazi is a liability for Hillary.

They figure if they say it enough times, you'll parrot it, and it'll gain traction in the mainstream.

The only problem is they've had 2 years to do that, and now that hair lipped little neo-segregationist Trey Gowdy continues to fail during his turn peddling that false narrative


----------



## MarcATL (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


So let me get this straight...

According to you, her "group accomplishments" cannot be attributed to her because she didn't do it on her own. However, her "group failure" (read Benghazi), which by your own account she had little to nothing to do with, can be attributed SOLELY to her and placed squarely in her lap as her only legacy. 

Am I about right?


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


Ok, MarcATL, I was fair and read through all the thread before replying in search of the"more to follow" portion.
While I await that sequel I'll ask AGAIN what has HRC accomplished.
How about a Senate Bill that she sponsored or even CO-sponsored?
Or a foreign policy success that didn't end with the death of an American ambassador?
What bills did she help pass, as a member of committee?

Hell, I'd even settle for her voting record as a US Senator


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I don't know anyone who has said Hillary is the greatest thing since sliced bread, anywhere.

You too, are simply saying you just don't like her.

You're an intellectual victim of the current GOP attempt to go after Hillary's weak point in the polls, where less than half of people polled trust her. Fox News won't show you the polls about how much they "trust" Republicans...hmmm...wonder why...

The GOP hangs their hat on that polling question, because when people are polled on who they'll vote for, Hillary winds up 10 points ahead of any Republican.

They just have you exactly where they want you, focusing on the shiny objects they're waving around


----------



## Darkwind (May 25, 2015)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


Hell, I'll even take her performing CPR on some hapless intern who drank the koolaid with the chunks not yet dissolved!


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


You know...it's not uncommon for Fox News Republicans to completely overlook the fact that they're incapable of giving a Democrat credit for anything good that happens, while giving Democrats all of the blame for anything bad that happens.


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2015)

Project Vote Smart - The Voter s Self Defense System
Here's a quick push start^^^^

I'm seeing bills that she cosponsored never made it to a vote.
I see where she voted NAY on Iraq/Afghan funding.

Can any HRC supporters pull something significant from this list?


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2015)

I also noticed that she seemed to be on the wrong side of everything.
She voted tes on failed bills and no to those that passed.
And she completely avoided the big ones with a "not voting'.......FISA, abortion, cellular surveillance, and others


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

Hillary was smart enough to marry Bill. Look, how many women are strong enough to stand by her man as he bangs and rapes every girl he pleases, that's an accomplishment. 

She has gotten the Wall St. crooks to toss her money, of course if she wins the Presidency, she will have favors to payback. Then her war time landing in Bosnia, imagine her fright as the helicopter came under fire. 

Who knows now she might even have figured out how to get two e-mail accounts on one phone by now. 

The other accomplishment is, she has lied so much and so often, that she can make up the biggest campaign promises and won't have to do shit in office because we all should have known better than to believe her.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



That I just show up for work does not qualify me to run the company.  Just voting does not qualify me for anything.  When I am passed over for chairmanships or other leadership positions, it is a pretty good bet that I don't inspire that kind of confidence in my abilities.  And when I am put in charge, if I don't manage to accomplish anything noteworthy or anything at all of importance that I can list as an accomplishment on my resume, it is a pretty good bet that I am not executive material.

When you fill out a resume, you list the places you worked for.  Just working for somebody is not a qualification.  Any employer or HRM worth his salt will want to know what you did at the places you worked.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I can answer that. But can you tell me the need for this diversion?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Thank you.  Whenever somebody decides to accuse and critique me personally or the GOP instead of rebutting the argument made--especially when it is done with schoolyard mentality insults--I know without any doubt whatsoever that I won the argument.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


I think maybe "construct", and I mean the noun, and not the verb...or "contrivance" would suit my assessment of Benghazi.

After all, the GOP's strategy to manipulate the attack on the consulate, is a thing that was created skillfully, and inventively to serve a particular purpose, for the GOP. But nobody cares but Fox News Republicans, so Hillary won't lose a single vote over it.

What the GOP I doing right now, is parading out things they think will work against Hillary. They don't have much, that wasn't already heard the last time Hillary tried to get the nomination, and they can't say nothing at all.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Oh by all means, you won!

I'm a big enough man to admit defeat when it's so apparent.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


She's been a follower her entire life, taking horrid abuse to keep her positions.

some people think Bill started cheating on her in the WH, but it was well known in Ark that he was cheating long before and got help from the state cops.

she won't stand up for herself
she won't stand up for Americans
she won't stand up for America

she's not a leader, not eve close, she has a vagina and the (D), that's all that leftist need


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



There was a time the Democrats were educated, intelligent, and insightful people who demanded and chose impressive people for leadership positions.  But most of those folks seem to have left the party and all that are left are mostly those ideologues who turn a blind eye to realities and will support their candidate no matter what.  And the result is that they set the bar very very low for expectations for their anointed leaders.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm not a Democrat.....so I can't speak for changes in the membership...but a quick look at the quality of candidates presented by the GOP and the DNC...leaves one wondering how in the fuck you can say shit like that with a straight face.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


you are not a dem?

you're as leftist as they come.  So what party are you a member of?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Some people think she is very accomplished. 

Hillary Clinton Can Stand On Her Own Accomplishments - US News

Addicting Info Here s A List Of Hillary Clinton s Accomplishments So Quit Saying She Doesn t Have Any


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



No Party Affiliation, dummy. I'm what you call an independent.

You think I'm a "leftist". That's awesome.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


what non-dems have you voted for or when did you not vote?


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Some people think she is very accomplished.
> 
> Hillary Clinton Can Stand On Her Own Accomplishments - US News
> 
> Addicting Info Here s A List Of Hillary Clinton s Accomplishments So Quit Saying She Doesn t Have Any


that's just more;  she went to work and so, so there!


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Some people think she is very accomplished.
> 
> Hillary Clinton Can Stand On Her Own Accomplishments - US News
> 
> Addicting Info Here s A List Of Hillary Clinton s Accomplishments So Quit Saying She Doesn t Have Any


Now those two links weren't half bad.
Why'd it take a month of asking to gather such info?


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 25, 2015)

hortysir said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Some people think she is very accomplished.
> ...


b/c leftist had to go back to when she was First Lady of Ark to get anything


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Weeeeeeeee! It's quiz time!! I love quizzes.

I voted for Reagan in 1984....I thought he was fun. I didn't vote in 1988 nor 1992 as I was living in Japan and wasn't motivated enough to do the absentee thing. I would have voted for Bush and then Clinton had I been stateside.

I began to really pay attention during Clinton's first term. Being a father put me on that track, I suppose.

I voted for Clinton in 1996. Of course....there was no way that I would vote for an idiot like W....so that was easy. Even easier the second time. And....Obama got my vote easily over McCain the war hawk and his dopey sidekick. Stupid people don't get my vote. He earned my vote in 2012.

I can't see any of the currently announced GOP candidates as ever getting my vote. I could see myself voting for Hillary. I'd also cast a vote for Sanders.

Feel better now?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

hortysir said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Some people think she is very accomplished.
> ...



Maybe because the first link is to an opinion piece by Leslie Marshall, a left wing talk show host who has been a Clinton apologist and defender for as long as I have been aware of her, and who gave absolutely no specifics in that piece, but every one of them can most likely be traced to Hillary's own website where she blows her own horn.  I read somewhere in the underground scuttlebutt that Leslie is bucking to be Hillary's press secretary if Hillary is elected.

In the second link, you can trace almost every item on the list back to Hillary's own website but can't find much, if anything, on ANY of that other than in Hillary's own self-generated press.  And again no specifics are offered.  Hillary is very very good at avoiding specifics.

I doubt there is anybody alive who has never participated in something successful.  But where are the acknowledgments from anybody of what Hillary has contributed to those successes except in her own press?  I will gladly admit I am wrong about that if anybody can show me anything credible to support it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Clinton Derangement Syndrome. 

The woman is highly qualified and accomplished. You are acting like a fool.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Fine, then convince me.  Give me some verifiable facts from a credible source.  Basing your argument on a personal insult that I am acting like a fool isn't convincing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

hortysir said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Some people think she is very accomplished.
> ...



It shouldn't have. All you need to do is google with an open mind. You'll find the info. The woman has done quite a bit. Attacking her on her record of accomplishment is simply attacking one of her strengths. It is sound political strategy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You must think I don't know what a discussion with you is like. Been there too many times. I communicate with you only to mock you at this point.


----------



## hortysir (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You've heard me ask the question.
You're the only one that has came close to an answer.
Proably still won't get my vote, but I appreciate the effort


----------



## peach174 (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Why is she highly qualified and what has she accomplished?


----------



## Meathead (May 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Her accomplishments are modest indeed. The Democrats are trying to make them monumental, but they are footnotes at best.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Holy shit! You stumped me!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Thank you.  I appreciate acknowledgment that my opinions are difficult to refute resulting in the only ammunition left to the opponent: personal insults.  Very flattering actually.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Name calling is all he they have, it is easier for them to name call than admit they are wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You read that wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The person I was speaking to has never admitted being wrong......in spite of being wrong often. That is why I mock her. It's foolish to spend any effort on her. As is the case with you.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Sorry you were wrong. It's not the end of the world. Just relax and move on.


----------



## peach174 (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




She quit during her 2nd term as Senator to become the Secretary of State and then did only one term there.
She did a lot to boost businesses as a Senator. Something that the left hate.
She is just as much of a liar as Obama is.
We really don't need another liar in Chief.


----------



## GWV5903 (May 25, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> She was my Senator at the time and I remember being quite pleased with her.



You live in fantasy world...

Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



When I'm wrong....I'll be the first to tell you. It's my style.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Glad to hear it, now relax.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Awwwww. Aren't you the cutest thing! If you keep telling me to relax, you might convince yourself that my veins are popping from anger. 

I'm relaxed, dummy. I'm always relaxed. Sitting on my deck enjoying a cold beer. Make sure you have that image of me when reading my posts. It will help you.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why would I be angry? Why would anyone get angry posting on a board that is strictly entertainment? 

I'm so upset I just woke from a nap. We have a nice thunderstorm coming.

I can see you, on your deck outside that trailer of yours, your stained t-shirt, your shorts with suspenders holding them up. Drunk off your ass, licking your chops at your neighbors wife who is 65, 5'3" 180 lbs wishing you was in bed with her husband.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes!! You do that.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You were the one wanting your image out there. BTW: you could stand to lose a lot of that beer belly,


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You do what you need to do.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 25, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


LOL!


----------



## toxicmedia (May 25, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Why does this analysis have no basis in the reality I see, as a lefty?

Oh wait...because that's you!

Nobody has left the Democratic party.

It's the Republicans that are hemorrhaging registrants to the (I) Independent and (L)Libertarian categories


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Oh yeah.  That explains why there are GOP majorities in both the House and Senate as of January 2015, and why there is now a large majority of GOP govenorships and why the GOP made huge gains in state legislatures in the last two elections.


----------



## toxicmedia (May 26, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Well, in a likely unintentional sense, you're right about one thing. The registrants that left the GOP end up votong Republican anyway, but we were talking about Democrats leaving the party, which they are not.

The fly over stated tend to be rural, and rural states tend to be red, and there are more of them than bluse states, which have most Americans living in them. So that's the only reason there are tons of Republican Governors.

The same inequity applies to GOP voter representation in the senate, and through gerrymandering, in the house as well.

None of this has naything to do with the fact that Democrats are not leaving the Democratic party, and Republicans are.


----------



## NLT (May 26, 2015)

list Hillarys accomplishments

1) *Whitewater scandal*– This was the fraudulent land scheme, masterminded by Hillary and key witness Jim McDougal (who also mysteriously died in prison), while Hillary was a partner of the Rose Law Firm – also the firm of Vince Foster and Webster Hubbell, who later moved to D.C. with the Clintons to infest the White House Counsel’s office with their “legal expertise.” Hubbell was later indicted, tried and convicted for tax fraud. Foster turned up dead in Fort Marcy Park, as he was a material witness for then independent counsel Ken Starr’s Whitewater criminal investigation.

2) *Travelgate* – To feather the nest of her friends, Harry and Susan Thomases, both Hollywood “beautiful people,” Hillary had the head of the White House Travel Office, Billy Dale, fired on trumped-up claims of tax irregularities and then put the Thomases in charge to personally reap the profits of this government travel business. Dale, who was my client, was ultimately cleared, but not after his life was virtually ruined.

3) *Filegate* – This patented Hillary scandal was first detected by the House Government Reform and Oversight Committee, which had been investigating the Clintons’ Travelgate caper. What was learned is that more than 900 FBI files had been ordered up by a former bar bouncer, Craig Livingstone, whom Hillary had hired to work in the White House Counsel’s Office, on the first lady’s orders and without proper legal justification. I later filed a class-action suit against the Clintons and other accomplices. The case went on for almost a decade and resulted in the uncovering of yet another Clinton scandal, E-mailgate – where the Clintons had covered up and suppressed more than a million potentially incriminating emails that should have been produced to me, Ken Starr and Congress over a variety of the duo’s crimes. It was also during this Filegate case that it was learned that President Clinton, on the advice of his top political adviser, James Carville, had illegally released Privacy Act protected information from White House files to smear Kathleen Willey, a woman who was a material witness in the impeachment proceedings, as she was also sexually harassed by the “philanderer in chief” while working for him in the White House. This was the basis of Judge Lamberth’s ruling that President Clinton had committed a crime.

4) *Chinagate* – Not to be outdone by her prior scandals, Hillary then masterminded a scheme whereby the Clinton-Gore presidential campaign of 1996 took bribes from communist Chinese banks and their government to bankroll the president’s and the Democratic Party’s re-election efforts when it appeared, due to their low standing in the polls, that all the stops needed to be pulled out. It was the lawsuit that I brought against Secretary of Commerce Ron Brown, where at Hillary’s instruction, he literally sold seats on Department trade missions to China and elsewhere, which principally uncovered this. In late 1996 and early 1997, the scandal had burgeoned to such a level that joint congressional hearings were empaneled, ultimately to be shut down when Democrats uncovered illegal fundraising by some Republicans. The two parties, faced with mutual assured destruction, simply took an exit stage left. However, I soldiered on with my lawsuit. And, while I uncovered a lot about Bonnie and Clyde and their Chinese “friends,” this scandal ultimately took back seat to the Monica Lewinsky scandal, since the media preferred sex to foreign espionage and graft. Hillary and Bill were ironically saved by Monica, who became the lightening rod drawing attention away to what at the time was perhaps the biggest scandal – Chinagate – in American history.


Proof Hillary isn t fit to be president


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Both parties have lost members to people who now identify as Independents.  But the Democrats have and are losing ground:

. . .Although the party identification data compiled in telephone polls since 1988 are not directly comparable to the in-person polling Gallup collected before then, the percentages identifying as Democrats prior to 1988 were so high that it is safe to say the average 30% identifying as Democrats last year is the lowest since at least the 1950s. . .]
In U.S. New Record 43 Are Political Independents​


----------



## MarcATL (May 26, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


Yah, it was my dear Sister Care4all 's statements though.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2015)

Although recently she's not giving interviews or taking any questions, last year she was pretty loud on gun control...

*Hillary Clinton On Gun Control: We Can't Let 'A Minority Of People' Terrorize The Majority
*


> I believe that we need a more thoughtful conversation, we cannot let a minority of people - and that's what it is, it is a minority of people - hold a viewpoint that terrorizes the majority of people.



Does anyone here think she's right?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 3, 2015)

How is a viewpoint or opinion terrorizing the majority of Americans?  So tired of this garbage.

How many of you posters here are terrorized by my 22?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 3, 2015)

It is a pretty safe bet that Hillary's position on almost any issue you want to name will be suitable for whatever audience she is addressing on any given day.  She is one who shows almost no strength of conviction about much of anything, though it is obvious that she leans left on every occasion in which she thinks it beneficial.  And she does depend on a 100% left leaning base to get elected.


From the 2008 Philadelphia debate

Q: Both you and Sen. Obama, in the past, have supported strong gun control measures. But now when I listen to you on the campaign, I hear you emphasizing that you believe in an individual’s right to bear arms. Both of you were strong advocates for licensing of guns. Both of you were strong advocates for the registration of guns. Why don’t you emphasize that now?

CLINTON: I respect the Second Amendment. I respect the rights of lawful gun owners to own guns, to use their guns, but I also believe that most lawful gun owners whom I have spoken with for many years across our country also want to be sure that we keep those guns out of the wrong hands. And as president, I will work to try to bridge this divide, which I think has been polarizing and, frankly, doesn’t reflect the common sense of the American people. We will strike the right balance to protect the constitutional right but to give people the feeling & the reality that they will be protected from guns in the wrong hands.​
Is her position the same as she gears up to campaign in 2014?

As Hillary Clinton mulls running for president in 2016, she has been careful to shy away from broad, sweeping policy declarations. But not when she delivered harsh criticism of gun culture in America and denounced the idea that "anybody can have a gun, anywhere, at any time." Clinton didn't dispute Americans' right to own guns. But she said access to guns in the U.S. had grown "way out of balance."

"We've got to rein in what has become an almost article of faith that anybody can have a gun anywhere, anytime," she said. "And I don't believe that is in the best interest of the vast majority of people."

Citing a number of shootings that arose from minor arguments over loud music or texting, she drew a comparison: "That's what happens in the countries I've visited where there is no rule of law and no self-control." She added: "That is something that we cannot just let go without paying attention."
Source: Wall Street Journal, "Anywhere, Anytime Gun Culture" , May 6, 2014​

*25 full Hillary Clinton quotes on Gun Control*

Rein in idea that anybody can have a gun anywhere, anytime. (May 2014)
2000: advocate for national gun registry; 2008: backed off. (May 2014)
Rein in idea that anybody can have a gun anywhere, anytime. (May 2014)
2000: advocate for national gun registry; 2008: backed off. (May 2014)
Balance lawful gun ownership & keeping guns from criminals. (Apr 2008)
Give local police access to federal gun tracking info. (Apr 2008)
Let states & cities determine local gun laws. (Apr 2008)
Against illegal guns, crack down on illegal gun dealers. (Jan 2008)
Backed off a national licensing registration plan on guns. (Jan 2008)
Get assault weapons & guns off the street. (Jul 2007)
Background check system could prevent Virginia Tech massacre. (Apr 2007)
FactCheck: VA Tech shooter not declared a danger to others. (Apr 2007)
Congress’ failure at Littleton response inspired Senate run. (Nov 2003)
Keep guns away from people who shouldn’t have them. (Sep 2000)
Limit access to weapons; look for early warning signs. (Sep 2000)
License and register all handgun sales. (Jun 2000)
Tough gun control keeps guns out of wrong hands. (Jul 1999)
Gun control protects our children. (Jul 1999)
Don’t water down sensible gun control legislation. (Jul 1999)
Lock up guns; store ammo separately. (Jun 1999)
Ban kids’ unsupervised access to guns. (Jun 1999)
Get weapons off the streets; zero tolerance for weapons. (Sep 1996)
Voted NO on prohibiting lawsuits against gun manufacturers. (Jul 2005)
Voted NO on banning lawsuits against gun manufacturers for gun violence. (Mar 2004)
Prevent unauthorized firearm use with "smart gun" technology. (Aug 2000)
Hillary Clinton on the Issues​


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 3, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> How is a viewpoint or opinion terrorizing the majority of Americans?  So tired of this garbage.
> 
> How many of you posters here are terrorized by my 22?



According to Hillary, it does...

But let's apply what she said to other things. shall we?



> We cannot let a minority of people - and that's what it is, it is a minority of people - hold a viewpoint that terrorizes the majority of people.








Or maybe this...






Noooo, it's not the same, right?


----------



## Interpol (Jun 4, 2015)

From one international poll to the next, America's standing in the world has been totally recovered and strengthened in the last 6 years. To me that's Hillary's biggest accomplishment. Bush and Cheney did so much damage that it seemed like we'd never be able to win people's trust back. Instead of going around the world and poking everyone in the eye and acting like a fucking cowboy, we actually started partnering again with our allies instead of visiting them, telling them what to do, and then getting mad if they didn't totally agree with us. 

Recovering that sacred trust with international allies is a major achievement, and she was the one dashing around the world for 4 years rebuilding that trust while one Republican after another goes to England and sticks their foot in their mouth.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Leweman said:


> High School honors students have better resumes than that.  If your gonna make crap up at least go big with it.



And Rubio's accomplishments are what exactly?


----------



## Leweman (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > High School honors students have better resumes than that.  If your gonna make crap up at least go big with it.
> ...



Is that some Colombian rapper?  Just that alone would be more of an accomplishment.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Leweman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



So Rubio has even fewer than Hillary...is that what you're saying?  Of course it is.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Oh yes they have.
Voters are leaving main parties in droves USATODAY.com

Democrats' registration is down by 800,000 and Republicans' by 350,000. Independents have gained 325,000.
This was way back in 2011 so it is more than likely even higher than this now in 2015.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > High School honors students have better resumes than that.  If your gonna make crap up at least go big with it.
> ...



He has sponsored or cosponsored a number of bills that constitute intelligent and appropriate legislation on things that actually matter to people and affect the economy.  He has been elected and competently served at the local level, state level including Speaker of the House in Florida, and at the federal level on his own merits and has merited important committee assignments all based on his performance and own efforts and not because he was married to somebody important or had impressive family connections or was being groomed by some powerful political machine. 

And he has managed to stay relatively scandal free and without criticism of his behavior and is not as prone to some to change his values and convictions according to who he is speaking to at the time.

Do I think he is ready to be President?  I am not really convinced but I am open to be convinced if he survives the primary circus.  I wish he had some private sector experience.  But any way you look at it, he has earned the right to be considered.  Still a relative youngster on the political landscape, he has a far superior track record to Hillary Clinton.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



So a 1 term senator who has zero accomplishments outside of being appointed to committees  in your mind has a "superior track record" to a senator elected to two terms and served a full 4 years as Secretary of State.  

Never, in your prolific career here of sounding batshit crazy have you ever sounded more full of it than just now.  

Thanks for another reason to laugh at you.

PS: Clinton was on the board of Wal-Mart...the private sector experience Rubio lacks you friggin' dingbat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Maybe a remedial reading comprehension class might help if that is what you got out of my post?  And do you think Hillary Clinton, with no business experience, and no recognition of any kind that she merited by her own efforts, would have been on the Walmart board, an Arkansas corporation, if hubby was not governor of Arkansas?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Perhaps a remedial (likely your first) class in government would save you from sounding like a dishonest idiot in the future.  Though I would doubt it.


----------



## Nyvin (Jun 5, 2015)

> And he has managed to stay relatively scandal free and without criticism of his behavior and is not as prone to some to change his values and convictions according to who he is speaking to at the time.



His associations with Corinthian College might turn into a scandal later,  not sure yet though.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jun 5, 2015)

peach174 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I looked for current numbers and couldn't find them.

2011 was Obama's worst year for approval numbers, plus 2011 was right after the 2010 mid terms. Remember how bad things were for Democrats and that admin?

There isn't any reason to think it was worse before December 2011, or worse after.

From the article.....Registered Democrats still dominate the political playing field with more than 42 million voters, compared to 30 million Republicans and 24 million independents. But Democrats have lost the most — 1.7 million, or 3.9%, from 2008.

Remember Obama's dropping numbers starting in 2009? The economy was in shambles, still.  

If you can come up with some current figures I'm all ears.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Funny how you avoided the part about sponsored and co-sponsored legislation.
Can you point me to a single piece of legislation where she was the sponsor or cosponsor that actually made it to a vote?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

hortysir said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Well, I can name 20 that she sponsored that not only made it to a vote but passed the Senate:
Search Bills in Congress - GovTrack.us


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > High School honors students have better resumes than that.  If your gonna make crap up at least go big with it.
> ...



What's this thread about?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> So Rubio has even fewer than Hillary...is that what you're saying?  Of course it is.



I thought this thread is about Hillary.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> So a 1 term senator who has zero accomplishments outside of being appointed to committees  in your mind has a "superior track record" to a senator elected to two terms and served a full 4 years as Secretary of State.
> 
> Never, in your prolific career here of sounding batshit crazy have you ever sounded more full of it than just now.
> 
> ...



Yeah, she knows how to shut unions down, right?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...


 
Whatever I wish it to be about.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'll admit that's a much more comprehensive list than the one someone else linked me to.
But look at those "significant" bills......Pancreatic cancer awareness month, dedicating a portion of highway, condemning murder, congratulating someone for getting ref cross award


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 5, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I know. You derail every thread you don't like with things you wish to talk about. Fucking troll.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

hortysir said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


 
If you were to look at any Senator's record, you'd find the same mix.  I'd love to see Mark Rubio's list of significance....  Oh yeah, here it is...

Ol Marco had 2 sponsored bills pass the Senate. 
Search Bills in Congress - GovTrack.us

I'll let you decide how awesomely important his two contributions to the body politic were (hint...hint).


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


 
Okay, we just compared Hillary's record to Marco Rubio. Hillary sponsored 20 bills that passed the Senate...Rubio got 2 passed.  Hillary's record is superior to that of Marco Rubio.  Thanks for getting us back on track.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 6, 2015)

candycorn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Touche


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 6, 2015)

hortysir said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


So this means Lindsey Graham is better than both Hillary and Rubio.   Eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhh!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





candycorn said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Just comparing the kinds of legislation that Rubio has focused on with what Hillary mostly focused on, I think Rubio holds up pretty well and certainly indicates focus on things I think important for the presidency.

In all that legislation that Hillary sponsored or co-sponsored in her entire tenure as Senator, the only three bills that made it into law all were to change the name on something that already existed.  Is that the kind of leadership we are looking for in a President?  And Hillary had the luxury of working with the Congressional majority of her own party the last two years as Senator and still didn't get anything of significance to the President's desk.

Rubio has not had the luxury of a majority of his own party in the Senate until this year and does have a bill of significance sitting on the President's desk--how important in the grand scheme of things that bill is might be in the eye of the beholder, but at least it is something potentially useful instead of just changing a name on something.

I just don't see anything of leadership qualities in Hillary Clinton.  She fails to inspire and seems to be more divisive than a uniter.  She seems to have no fresh ideas, no inspiration of a better way to do something, and, like our current President, she accepts no responsibility for anything but is quick to point fingers.

I want better than that as our next President.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> 
> 
> She was an excellent Senator of New York
> ...


let's cut to the chase show me the list of accomplishments for the Republican nominee you support the most


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Republicans always break their own rules remember Clinton smoke pot they didn't care that George Bush did cocaine but then they said john Kerry was anti American because of his position on Vietnam then turn around and voted for Bush who dodged the draft. then had the nerve to vote for Bush who had no experience or practically no experience was a horrible business owner and governor of Texas for only like one term then say don't vote for Obama because he doesn't have the experience but now want to elect some young up comer like Rubio who basically is riding Obama's coattail in Obama's economic recovery


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...



And yet in all her resume going back to college, Hillary can't point to one single significant success or accomplishment that would qualify her to be a leader in much of anything.

By and far the most qualified candidate the GOP has put up in recent decades was Mitt Romney, but he just couldn't muster the likability quotient necessary to be elected.  Hillary isn't qualified on merit in any way, and she also lacks the likability factor; but, so far she is essentially unopposed and she has a "D" after her name which seems to be the ONLY important thing to her base.

I don't know which of the current GOP field can demonstrate more in leadership abilities or which offers the most impressive temperament and skill set--I hope to sort that out before the primary election.


. . .It is striking how many candidates are governors and ex-governors who have accomplished a lot. Cut taxes? John Kasich (Ohio), Jeb Bush (Florida), Rick Perry (Texas), Bobby Jindal (Louisiana) and Scott Walker (Wisconsin) all have. New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie can at least claim to have held the line on tax increases. They can argue about who has the most impressive record. (Bush’s Florida led the nation in the number of overall jobs during his time as governor; Perry far and away had the most jobs created during the recession aftermath and his term.) But each has something to show for his time in office. . .

. . .And what about Hillary Clinton? She has been in the public eye for decades yet she never delivered anyone a tax cut (she voted against the George W. Bush tax cuts, twice) or offered or helped pass a balanced budget. On school reform, she voted for No Child Left Behind — but most everyone did. Like the current president’s, her Senate record evidences no genius for lawmaking or major initiatives, although she sponsored or co-sponsored a hodgepodge of incremental legislation. She is best known for voting for the Iraq war and against the surge. In short, all six of the governors mentioned above can claim to have accomplished more and improved the lives of Americans more than Clinton did as senator. . .

. . .We know audiences are stumped when asked about her “accomplishments” as secretary of state. Her record becomes more problematic now as the results have become clear (Russian reset, Libya, etc.) and as she _continued_ to embrace the president’s highly unpopular Iran policy, his losing Iraq strategy, his negotiated deal to “rid” Syria of chemical weapons and his high-pressure tactics with Israel.

The irony is that Clinton’s supporters tout her experience and competence. But where is the evidence? Ben Carson can claim to have saved lives; Carly Fiorina reels off a list of her accomplishments at Hewlett-Packard and has also headed charities (none of which seem to be plagued by scandal as the Clinton Foundation is). Clinton, in fact, is no more accomplished than the three freshman senators. I suppose she is banking on the adage that 90 percent of life is showing up. But being present in positions of authority does not necessarily recommend one for the presidency. Over the past few decades, Hillary Clinton has accumulated wealth, fame and scandals, but she otherwise is one of the least successful candidates. . .
Hillary Clinton s undistinguished record - The Washington Post​


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Just because you hate her doesnt mean she's not likeable. Maggy that her was a bitch too, so is Merkel.  Women like her. Youre done.

So the best candidate you have is Romney. Lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 6, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't hate anybody.  Certainly not Hillary.  And Romney is not running this time around.  What I do hate is the inability to read and comprehend what people post or deliberately misinterpreting or misrepresenting what others post..


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Oh so now the yardstick is "what they focused on"; not what they done.  Hillary sponsored 20 bills that her fellow senators passed.  Marco sponsored two that got passed.  One was to put a ransom on someone's head, and one was to honor some person whose name escapes me at this point.  

You simply do not have a clue of what you're talking about.  Such is always the case.



Foxfyre said:


> In all that legislation that Hillary sponsored or co-sponsored in her entire tenure as Senator, the only three bills that made it into law all were to change the name on something that already existed.  Is that the kind of leadership we are looking for in a President?  And Hillary had the luxury of working with the Congressional majority of her own party the last two years as Senator and still didn't get anything of significance to the President's desk.


Gee, who was president between 2000 and 2008?  As I recall, the Senate was in the GOP's hands during much of that time.  




Foxfyre said:


> Rubio has not had the luxury of a majority of his own party in the Senate until this year and does have a bill of significance sitting on the President's desk--how important in the grand scheme of things that bill is might be in the eye of the beholder, but at least it is something potentially useful instead of just changing a name on something.



Really?  What legislation was this?



Foxfyre said:


> I just don't see anything of leadership qualities in Hillary Clinton.


She headed the State Department for 4 years after the disaster that was President GWB.  


Foxfyre said:


> She fails to inspire and seems to be more divisive than a uniter.


Yeah, the GOP is really the party of unity.  Look around this board for 5 god damned seconds and tell me that you don't see your fellow hate mongers calling her every name in the book.  



Foxfyre said:


> She seems to have no fresh ideas, no inspiration of a better way to do something, and, like our current President, she accepts no responsibility for anything but is quick to point fingers.


Total bull shit and you know it.



Foxfyre said:


> I want better than that as our next President.



Sure you do...And you think Marco Rubio is a superior choice to Ms. Clinton when every objective set of criteria screams otherwise?   Sell crazy somewhere else.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What I (and I would go so far as saying "we") don't like is a partisan moron like yourself swearing that they are not when every one of your post on Ms.Clinton is derogatory and demeaning.   

At least have the courage to state what you think.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


KA-POW! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 6, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I know right? I don't know why far Rightwing radicals like Foxfyre aren't just honest about their feelings. Why all the pretense otherwise when they know their minds are and have been already made up on their hatred of Hillary. I can't understand that about these people. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## hortysir (Jun 6, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


It's almost like your own, already-locked-in, I'd worship of Hillary, hunh?
No matter what accomplishments are listed for any candidate on the right, they pale in comparison to the Hilderbeast.
Foxfyre enumerated many candidates but Rubio was the only name plucked out for comparison to the DemQueen


----------



## candycorn (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
Bull shit.
If coming in 2nd in the Democratic primaries for President in 2008 is not successful, I guess that means that of the 16 or so GOP clowns you're fronting for, 15 willbe "not successful". 

I really would like to know the last time we had an accomplished Secretary of State.  Given GWB's record og arm twisting and bullying our "allies", Clinton's relatively peaceful stint as SoS was rather remarkable. 

If you look at her sponsorships of bills *that were passed* in the senate without the jaundiced eye of partisanship, you'd find there are bills that people do care about (along with, admittedly, ones few care about such as extending unemployment benefits during the bush/obama recession. 

She's as qualified as any in either party to be our next President.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


the only way to put Clinton and Rubio in the same sentence is to say Hillary Clinton beat Marco Rubio in the national election


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief...




Indeed. Talk about grasping at straws.....This clown has a handful of them.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 7, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...


This thread is about Hillary Clinton 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 7, 2015)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Other than her hawkishness, I never had a big problem with Hillary. She was my Senator for a number of years afterall. Obama was simply the better choice. Iraq did her in. She's since regretted it, apologized, and repented. We can move forward with her now. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## hortysir (Jun 7, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Regret, apologize and repent.
If that's legit, which I agree that it is, that message needs taught to some of the flaming trolls around here


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2015)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


what is it I should repent apologize and regret?


----------



## hortysir (Jun 7, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Are you admitting to being a flaming trolls?
I was referring to the posters, around here, that continue to deride those of another party


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 7, 2015)

hortysir said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


what do you want from me I don't like the Republican Party?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 7, 2015)

hortysir said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



But then we wouldn't know when we had won the argument.     Once they stop making any effort to defend their point of view and start attacking me, I know I won the debate.  

I haven't said one thing negative about Hillary personally other than she lacks the likability quotient, a trait I also attributed to Romney.  I certainly am not the only person to have noted that.
Hillary Clinton s Biggest Obstacle Sexism Or That Vague Likability Factor - MTV

Joe 'gaffe-a-minute' Biden, by comparison has a number of demonstrated leadership qualities and successes over his political career as well as successful private sector experience.  Without any impressive family coattails to advantage him, he got where he is on his own merits plus he is completely likable.  Does that mean I want him to be President?  No way Jose.  But if I had to vote for a Democrat and had to choose between him, Sanders, Hillary, or Obama?  I think I might cast my vote for Biden.  But he isn't running this time, or at least he hasn't announced yet.

Once criticism of Hillary based on her lack of successes coupled with that elusive likability factor is to be interpreted that I "hate her", then I know her supporters got nuthin'.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Only in the eyes of the willfully ignorant is Ms Clinton without successes.  I will give you a likability chasm only because she lost her last election....otherwise she is 2-0.  I can point to the likability issue being part and parcel of the strategy of "perceived inevitability" she employed in 08.  She likely won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 7, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Riiight... It seems you didn't complain when candycorn was doing the same.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 7, 2015)

Foxfyre said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Hillary Clinton is likable enough. 

Who on the Republican side is so likable? Was Romney, was McCain? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## blastoff (Jun 10, 2015)

In the Senate Hildebeast voted for regime change in Iraq, then later claimed she didn't know voting for regime change actually meant we were going to change regimes.  

Yeah, fatso's ready for that 3 a.m. call alright.  She might even get around to listening to the voicemail some time later.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2015)

blastoff said:


> In the Senate Hildebeast voted for regime change in Iraq, then later claimed she didn't know voting for regime change actually meant we were going to change regimes.
> 
> Yeah, fatso's ready for that 3 a.m. call alright.  She might even get around to listening to the voicemail some time later.



The CIA mis-lead congress at the urging of the Bush administration.  Fact.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 10, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I already conceded that Romney lost the last election almost certainly over the likability factor.  McCain has always been seen as pretty likable by most I think, but like Hillary, I question his leadership ability. I just haven't had any sense that he is up to rallying the troops and getting things done.  Despite his long tenure, I doubt he has ever been considered as majority or minority leader or whip.  And then there are numerous pieces of legislation he has sponsored or cosponsored that I see as questionable.  I really REALLY had to hold my nose to vote for McCain in 2008.

But if even the Washington Post, US News, and MTV question Hillary's likability factor, I figure I'm not all that off base seeing it that way.


----------



## usmcstinger (Jun 14, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For those that keep asking the question, here you go...
> ...



What you Liberals need to remember is she can not be trusted. She was the *First Secretary of State in 30 years to 
to have an US Ambassador murdered during her watch. What happened to her reset button? Remember the rules are for every one but her.*


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 15, 2015)

usmcstinger said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Bush was the first President in how many years to have the country attacked on his watch because he fell asleep at the wheel. You conservatives were happy to give him a second chance.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Some more of her accomplishments....


Refreshing to see there can never be enough dead Americans for rightards to politicize.


----------

